# Open seat for tomorrow



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Got an open seat for saugeye crappie fishing tomorrow.Noon to ss. Tappan, clendening, salt fork piedmont or seneca. Havn't decided yet. PM and maybe we'll work it out.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Let us now how you do


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Heading to Salt Fork or Piedmont in the morning myself good luck on your trip and I will post my results upon returning home.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

My buddy and I ended up going to Piedmont yesterday Thursday 3/8 2018. This would be the first time either of us had fished the lake. We launched at the marina and slowly motored around to a few locations that looked good on our Navionics Maps vertical jigging vibees and snap jigging jig and minnow combinations,targeting Saugeye or walleye. Marked some fish although not as many as I would have liked to see, Saugeye seemed to be neutral or non-active today as most hits seem to be more of a reaction strike( except for the musky of course












although we did have a few hard Chasers. After putting some what of a program together and fishing till about an hour after Dark. We ended up with 1 very nice muskie and one smaller muskie which were both released unharmed and 2 saugeyes which were 21 in and 16 in. Very interesting Lake plan on doing more fishing at Piedmont. Good luck


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Are the pontoons taking up parking in the marina?


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

There was quite a few pontoons / houseboats parked in the parking lot but there was ample parking for fisherman as well . good luck on the water!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

U must have never seen Piedmont on the weekend during this bite. It will be full garentee Saturday an Sunday. After the first two weekends the lake is open i stop going there.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

You know I was kind of worried about that. After reading a few posts on this website I'm starting to think twice, are all of the Southern Ohio flood control Lakes this way I do not want to have to compete with other fishermen just to catch a few Saugeye. It must have been pretty bad if you stopped going that's a shame that it has to be that way. It's ridiculous but I have seen what catching big fish can do to some men and women, hands go up words get said, it's supposed to be a relaxing sport Rite...? Some of them will just keep going back until there is no more fish to catch, it makes me nauseous but that's just how it is and I have learned to deal with it though not well. I was thinking about heading out in the morning but now I am really having second thoughts. Anyway thanks for the reply and good luck fishing! Damn I knew it


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

No it's only like that on Piedmont this time of year. There is plenty of other mwcd lakes that get hardly any pressure this time of year because not many people know that there is good bites going on at other lakes. The ice out pre spawn bite at Piedmont is well known. Trust me there is other lakes a man can do well at this time of year, but names will not be mentioned


----------



## Striper_King27 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ronny said:


> Got an open seat for saugeye crappie fishing tomorrow.Noon to ss. Tappan, clendening, salt fork piedmont or seneca. Havn't decided yet. PM and maybe we'll work it out.


Let me know when you got that seat open again


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Eyegagger said:


> are all of the Southern Ohio flood control Lakes this way


Isn't every lake on Earth like this? You can't have back to back multi muskie and eye reports and not think that spot is not gonna be packed. Pretty sure you headed to the dam because of schatty's post. BTW: while you guys were down there catching babies, I wrangled this 46" out of Kirwan. Love that place early. Caught two others in 30's. Too small for tape.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought this was a fishing forum for fishing reports. I guess I was wrong. From now on I’ll model other OGFers and just post pics, with no information on where when and how. Here is how a future post of mine might look, “ Made it out today on an Ohio body of water today. We caught 3 muskies and 12 saugeyes in anywhere from 1 ft to 30 ft of water using my preferred method of fishing. Good luck to everyone”.

Congrats Ronny, you are a far superior fisherman than I.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tell us what makes you think schatty told us the right spot? if he told us the dam, that gives him the hole lake to himself. P.S thanks schatty for helping us guys out, I havn,t been tp piedmont in ten years,


----------

